# Overnight a couple of hours from Dunkerque?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

On Saturday 27th May (not long now!) our ferry gets in to Dunkerque at 20:00 local time (or earlier if we get on one). Our Route to the south of France had been pencilled in by us as across to Brussels, down to Luxembourg, then Nancy and Alsace for a couple of days before continuing. The suggested route on Via Michelin also comes up with this (by specifying avoiding tolls). 
Has anybody got some decent overnight stops on the road across to Brussells? Possibly Bruges aire? Last time I saw a mention there was some doubt over how long this would be available.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Overnight in Belgium*

Hi

If that were my itinerary, I would have a stop in Oostende and visit this place - http://www.cosycorneroostende.be

It is a riot in there! I discovered it via the www.transeuropferries.com web site. Why a ferry company has a link with a pub is above my realm of understanding, but we had a good night in there!

Rapide561


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike

The aire at Brugge is still open, however you are unlikely to find a vacant spot at the time you will be arriving. Don't be tempted to park on the roadway outside of the aire or on the pavement beneath the road bridge we were told that the local police were clamping down on this and were issuing tickets. Camping Memling is a recommended site in Brugge but it is best to book in advance and to advise them of your time of arrival. http://www.camping-memling.be/
The aire at Ostend is usually packed full, vans were queuing to get in at our last visit. A good overnight spot is the coast road between Middlekerke and Ostend. Middlekerke is about 5 miles south of Ostend, lots of motorhomes park up along this stretch of road for the whole weekend, it is by the WW2 fortifications, it may be a little noisey though as the trams run along between the beach and the roadway. 
Hope this helps and have a good trip


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Mike
We've been looking for a similar overnight for the 29th... came up with Camping Grimbergen E12.50 + lec... 10k NW of Bruxelles (page 153 of the CC Europe 2 book.)

We're heading down into France but via Germany (only came back last fri!!) might include a bit of Switzerland en route, don't want to stop and zod about changing money :roll: 

Email if u need more info on the site.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike. I agree with Brian (Brisey), you may have trouble at that time of night. If you can get down to Dover earlier we have never had any trouble getting an earlier boat.
There is an aire at De Panne, if you come off the motorway A18 (E40) at Junction 1 which is the first after crossing the border into Belgium and follow the A34 down into De Panne there is a road on the right called Koningsplein with a restaurant on the corner, the aire is a little way down on the left. Again even though there is room for 20/30 vans is it quite popular for people getting early ferries and it is near the town centre.
We are going over on the 9th May and hope to stay for a day or two at either De Panne or Brugge
Cheers Sid


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all. Appreciate the problem with Brugge / Bruges at that time on a sat night! Will probably try to get on the earlier sailing, give us more time to head south of Brussells. When we did this route 2 years ago, we stopped at a place called Han-sur-Lesse just off the A4 south of Namur. I'll check the distances & have a plan B (or C!)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Mike. If you wany a stop in Luxembourg there is an ACSI campsite at Fuussekaul and opposite the entrance is a aire for 6 vans E7.50 a night each emplacement has elecy and water and there is a van wash there with hot and cold water and even 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch pipes.
Just out of picture on the left is a fast food place and a supermarket, behind is a naturist campsite (with a high fence)
If you want further details,I will dig them out.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I am told that there is an Aire de Stationment at DePanne on the French Belgium border which is fairly close to Dunkerque. I am going to try in on my next visit. Reference is made to it on the Camping Car-Infos site.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gelathae. have you read my earlier post, scroll back a bit.
Cheers sid


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Sid. I read the original post yesterday and thought that I would look up my list of Aires. I posted today without realising that you had produced the same suggestion. I will do better next time.

Regards.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gelathae. better too much info than not enough. I am hoping to make Brugge aire next week but won't make it until about 7pm, last year we were ok. It was full but a Dutch chap left earlier than he intended so that we could park. It seems to be getting more & more popular.
Cheers Sid


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

any more suggestions?


----------

